# Checkmate Lawn Striper On Warm Season Grass...



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

I realize this is more of an equipment question but it is directed directly to people with warm season grasses. A lot of the photos I see of gorgeously striped lawns are either cool season grasses cut with a striping kit or warm season lawns cut with a reel mower. I have neither (or at least I plan to have neither by next summer). I have a toro Timemaster and common Bermuda. I plan to cut at 2.25" at the highest next year. Will I see any benefit to having a fairly expensive striper on my mower? Or will the Bermuda just pop right back up due to the HOC?


----------



## Necrosis (Jul 12, 2018)

I also have the same question but wonder if we'd notice a difference if you raised the HOC to 3" or more? I've gotten decent results without a striper and I'm really close to throwing down some cash to find out.


----------



## Gregau33 (Apr 15, 2018)

I just put on a Checkmate striper on my Timemaster a couple of days ago. It stripes awesome BUT it is a real pain if you have a lot of obstacles or if you have to pull the mower back a lot when you are mowing. The pic below shows my zoysia being mowed around 2.5" or so. Toro makes a striper for the timemaster and it is easier to take on and off.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

Gregau33 said:


> I just put on a Checkmate striper on my Timemaster a couple of days ago. It stripes awesome BUT it is a real pain if you have a lot of obstacles or if you have to pull the mower back a lot when you are mowing. The pic below shows my zoysia being mowed around 2.5" or so. Toro makes a striper for the timemaster and it is easier to take on and off.


That looks sweet!

Does anyone else run a striper on their rotary on warm season grasses?


----------



## Rick817 (Sep 7, 2017)

I run one called Lawn Stryper on my honda rotary. As people have mentioned if you have a lot of obstacles it could get annoying. I dont have many but the few I do have get on my nerves lol. The stripes on my lawn last usually 3 days. That doesn't bother me because by then it's time to mow again.


----------

